# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - June 2009



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​

"Modify and Place Sea Containers, CFB/ASU Wainwright, Alberta - The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary for modification of 55 existing Sea Containers, located at CFB/ASU Wainwright. Concrete pile foundations and earth work at the Village site in the training area, and transportation and placement of Sea Containers on site ...."


"NSN: 1310-21-898-6316
CARTRIDGE, 40 MM CLIPPED, HIGH EXPLOSIVE-TRACER, SELF
DESTRUCTIVE, FUZE TYPE-POINT DETONATING, FUZE MODEL LI 462, CASE
MATERIAL BRASS, CART. MODEL NO. L60, 8.5 PLUS OR MINUS 3 SECOND
DELAY.
PART NUMBER: L2-12385A
NCAGE: S3715

PACKED: 4 CARTRIDGES PER CLIP, 4 CLIPS PER METAL BOX AND 12
BOXES PER PALLET.

QTY: 1,152 EA

OR

EQUIVALENT PRODUCTS

DELIVERY IS PREFERRED BY 31 DECEMBER 2009...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## Fraz (2 Jun 2009)

Mod edited to comply with Milnet.ca policy.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2009)

"Integration of technology enablers for tactical picture compilation .... Canadian Forces are considering littoral regions as an operational maneuver space from which a Task Force/Task Group can influence situations, decisions and events, as part of a joint (national) and/or combined (coalition) mission. The mission objectives may be, for instance, to defend a given strategic area, escort civilian platforms, or provide fire support to shore-based friendly forces. Gaining situation awareness in this context is extremely difficult for decision-makers, who have to fuse and make sense out of huge volume of data/information provided by multiple sources.  Situation awareness is achieved through the exploitation of the available data/information and the efficient management data/information sources to develop a common or, at least, a consistent/coherent tactical picture among the participating units ...."


" .... The Department of National Defence is requesting Price and Availability Information on the following Items: Item 1 - Dockside Monitoring System, Quantity 3 including a Recommended Spare Parts List and Special Tools if required for each system; Item 2, Shipping and Installation for each Monitoring Systems; Item 003 - Technical Data Package, Quantity 4; and Item 4 - Initial Cadre Training including all training materials on site.  Delivery shall be to Halifax, Nova Scotia, Esquimalt, British Columbia, and Nanoose British Columbia with an additional copy of the Technical Data Package to Ottawa ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2009)

".... Chief of the Maritime Staff Strategic Planning Meeting (and Exercise) for Senior Executives

The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for meeting facilities, accommodations and meals to host this meeting. The proposed dates are 17th – 20th November 2009.

Facilities, accommodation, meals and on-site support are required for up to one hundred (100) people. This four (4) day event shall begin on Day One and end on Day Four. Day One starts at 1600 hours (registration). Day Two and Day Three shall start at 0800 hours and end at 2200 hours. Day Four shall start at 0800 hours end at 1600 hours. Access to the plenary room (auditorium/lecture hall), five (5) breakout rooms and registration area will be required on Day One at 1600 for preparation by event coordinators. Access to the plenary room (auditorium/lecture hall) and to the five (5) breakout rooms will be required on Day Two and Day Three 0700 hours to 2200 hours and on Day Four from 0700 hours to 1600 hours, for preparation by forum coordinators...."


".... Department of National Defence (DND), 426 Squadron (8 Wing, Trenton, Ontario) requires contracted services to provide development and maintenance of all CC130H (Hercules) Search and Rescue (SAR) ground training material as well as on-site services to ground school instruction for CC130H-SAR aircrew.  Two instructors are required for each of the following categories:

1. CC130H-SAR Pilot Instructional Services;
2. CC130H-SAR Air Combat Systems Officer (Navigator)
Instructional Services;
3. CC130H-SAR Flight Engineer Instructional Services; and
4. CC130H-SAR Load Master Instructional Services ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2009)

".... This requirement is to provide the Department of National Defence (DND) with Kit bag, flyers. All units must be manufactured in accordance with the DND Design Data List DDL-8486- 097320.

Delivery to the DND in Montreal, Qc

Contract Quantity: 800 units must be completed by August 19th, 2009

This requirement also includes one option for a maximum quantity of 800 units.

Option 1 may be exercise within 12 month after contract award...."


"....Item 001 Nato Stock Number (NSN): 4220-21-910-6465 Life Float, C0² inflated, with standby oral inflation system; for infants' survival as floating cot; yellow coloured,
polyurethane coated nylon material; TOTAL QTY: 100

The Department of National Defence has a requirement for Life Floats for delivery to Canadian Forces Supply Depot in Montreal, Quebec and Edmonton, Alberta..

DELIVERY: it is requested delivery be completed by 30-October-2009...."


".... The Department of National Defence (DND), ADM Public Affairs, Exhibits and Displays Section has a requirement to procure scale models of a CF-18, a GRIFFON helicopter, a CU-170 HERON UAV, a RG-31 vehicle, a M777 and a Leopard 2 A6M vehicle.

DND already owns many scale models and can attest to how the public likes to view these models and the video as well as the display wall that make up the exhibit. Since our Forces have been using these types of equipment for some years in various roles, it is important to display it to the public in order for them to educate and showcase how useful and needed this equipment is for the current and futures operations Canada will be involved in ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2009)

".... Defence Research and Development (DRDC) have a requirement to retain the services of a contractor to provide support for DRDC Toronto's development efforts in the areas of Biometrics for Stressors by assessing the non-invasive diagnostic capabilities of EEG versus fMRI systems in localizing brain activities.  The maximum funding available for the contract resulting from the bid solicitation is $150,000.00 (Goods and Services Tax or Harmonized Sales Tax extra, as appropriate). Bids valued in excess of this amount will be considered non-responsive. This disclosure does not commit canada to pay the maximum funding available ...."


".... DRDC Valcartier is interested in investigating different algorithms to evaluate the gas plume quantity using LWIR hyperspectral for slant path images typically from 8 to 12 mm in a variety of backgrounds: rural or urban for any season.  The plumes may be composed of a single gas or a gas mixture ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2009)

".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #PA 073345 – Construct Two Live Fire Shoothouses, CFB Petawawa, Ontario.

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct two new live fire shoot houses, including structural design, supply and installation of the foundations, slab on grade, stairs and catwalks, and the rigid frame structural design. All rigid frame columns, beams, purlins and electrical exhaust fans within the shoot houses are required to be ballistically protected ...."


"Guided Missiles....

UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY (NAVAIR)
2521 South Clark Street
Suite 800
Arlington
Virginia
22202-3928
United States

Amount  	$11,783,633.00 USD...."


Remember the first item here?

"Award abstract:
NUMÉRICA TECHNOLOGIES INC
3420 LACOSTE
QUÉBEC
Quebec
G2E4P8
Canada

Amount  	$992 250,00 CAD..."


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2009)

".... In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes, guidelines and the professional association(s) of the Province of Ontario, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from Facilities Management firms to provide Facilities Management services specific to this Department of National Defence (DND) project, which will be located at Dwyer Hill Training Centre (DHTC) located in the west end of Ottawa.  The purpose of this request for abbreviated proposals (RFAP) is to select one (1) qualified firm who will then negotiate a contract with DCC for an initial award period from October 1, 2009 to March 31, 2013 with three possible one-year extensions. *The contract is estimated to be valued at $3.6M per year* ...."


".... The Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA) is considering retaining the services of up to three (3) Consultants to provide professional services in the field of management/coordination services of touring of multimedia exhibits across Canada's ten (10) provinces and three (3) territories for the Canadian International Development Agency ...."


".... The purpose of this Letter of Interest (LOI) is to determine Canadian Industry's interest in bidding for the replacement of the Central Surveillance System (CSS) that monitors over 308 marine and weapon sustem parameters throughout the vessel fitted onboard the Department of National Defence (DND) four (4) Victoria Class submarines (Victoria, Windsor, Cornerbrook and Chicoutimi) ...."


".... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) has a requirement for the supply and delivery of two (2) different types of Tactor Systems for delivery in Toronto, Ontario.  The tactors will be used with Multi-Modal Displays for Controlling Uninhabited Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).  The first system will include 40 identical tactors, in a non-configured format, along with the device's controlling module that can control up to 32 identical tactors, and a power supply.  The second system will include a pre-configured belt within which 8 identical tactors are positioned evenly around a torso, along with the device's controlling module and power supply ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2009)

The ask:  "Persistent Surveillance Aerostat System (PSA)"

The buy


> The Minister of Public Works and Government Services, the Honourable Christian Paradis, and the Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, today announced that the Government of Canada has awarded a contract to Thales Systems Canada Inc. for $12.5 million and another to Rheinmetall Canada for $13.6 million. These contracts are part of the Counter-Improvised Explosive Devices Project - an initiative to provide the Canadian Forces with enhanced persistent surveillance capability ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) requires a mortuary service provider on an "as and when requested basis" with the capacity to recover and transfer full or partial human remains of formerly missing Canadian servicemen, deceased prior to 1970, from one country to another, to arrange for purchase and transport of burial accoutrements and to arrange for funerary services worldwide. The Contractor is required to supply and manage the services of Forensic Archeological, Forensic Anthropological, Genealogy specialists and laboratory services ...."


More on link, attachment and here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2009)

First, there was this (first item), now the following...

".... Requirement:  To write a pistol coaching program and provide firearm training to the Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Combat Shooting Team, Kingston, Ontario, Canada as per the Statement of Requirement at Annex "A" of the solicitation document...."


_More on link, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2009)

Remember this:  "The Department of National Defence (DND) requires a mortuary service provider on an "as and when requested basis" "

More from the _National Post_ here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2009)

Remember "Laser Optical Countermeasures Against Threat Environment Scenarios (LOCATES)"?
".... PWGSC invites the Defence Industry to comment the (Statement of Work) of a future RFP to be emitted at the end of 2009. The RFP will involve the development of a system prototype for the protection of Navy ships against Laser Threats for the LOCATES Technology Demonstration Project ...."


".... For the provision of all materials, equipment, labour, supervision and expertise necessary to provide Fast Jet services capable of Close Air Support (CAS) for the British Army Training Unit Suffield (BATUS), Canadian Forces Base Suffield, Ralston, Alberta.  BATUS remains the Fields Army's principal Collective Training Establishment (CTE) mandated to provide live fire (LIVEX) and Tactical Engagements Simulation (TES) training to support Battle Groups and other Force Elements as required. Delivering training to meet the needs of current operations, BATUS needs to mirror the current and contemporary operating environment as closely as possible. In order to meet their directives to contemporize the battle space within Foundation Training, exposure to Air Land Integration at this stage of training is required, in particular the utilization and coordination of Fast Jet to provide a Close Air Support strike capability to land forces...."


".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to procure training courses for use by Her Majesty's Canadian Forces personnel to operate the CC144C Challenger Aircraft throughout its life cycle. The use of a CL604 simulator is mandatory. It is proposed to renew the training contract with Bombardier who has exclusive rights to this simulator...."


".... This Invitation for International Bidding (IFIB) covers the provision of Contractor support to fulfil JWC’s requirement for Exercise Scenario Production. The Contractor’s personnel will contribute to the planning, development, and sustainment of exercises scenarios that address geo-strategic situations in a variety of synthetic theatres of operations.  Planned IFIB issue date is 15 July 2009. The period of performance will be 01 Jan to 31 Dec 2010, with the possibility of four one year extensions .... Estimated Value:     NOK 24M (CDN $3.5M). Estimated cumulative amount is NOK 120M (CDN $21.1M) ...."


_More on links, attachments._


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2009)

".... In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines and the professional association(s) of the province of British Columbia, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide professional services for the proposed project which will be located at CFS Holberg, Holberg, BC.  The purpose of this request for abbreviated proposals (RFAPs) is to select one (1) qualified firm who will then sign an Agreement with DCC .... *The estimated construction budget for this Project in current year dollars is $950,000.00 *...."


".... The Department of National Defence, Intergrated Logistics Receiving, CFB Kingston requires the provision of 2 Dragon boats, 2 different colours and 41 feet long with the associated equipment. These dragonboats are required for the Quality of Life Program at CFB Kingston.


Name and Location of Proposed Contractor:
Great White North Communications Inc.
25 Polson St 2nd Floor
Toronto, Ontario
M5A 1A4...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2009)

".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – IE090254 – Light Armoured Vehicles III Storage & Training Facility for the Combat Training Centre, CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of the new LAV III Vehicles Storage and Training Facility at CFB/ASU Gagetown, New Brunswick .... *The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $15,400,000.00* ...."


".... Defence R&D Canada - Atlantic (DRDC Atlantic) requires research and possibly development of an appropriate virtual social networking software application suitable for use in a military domain .... The responsive bid, *within the funding limitation of $ 150,000.00, applicable taxes extra, for the currently funded work*, with the highest total overall points will be recommended for award of a contract ...."


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) requires a Contractor to provide meeting facilities accommodations and meals to host a two and a half day National DEFENCE Mangers’ Network National Symposium in November 2009 for up to two hundred and fifty participants ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2009)

".... It is the intent of Public Works & Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), to negotiate on a sole source basis with FlightSafety International to conduct flight simulator training courses and maintenance intitial courses for use by Her Majesty's Canadian Forces personnel to operate the CC138 Twin Otter aircraft, in accordance with DND procedures. Courses shall proivde each candidate with recurrent training in emergency sequences and aircraft handling under adverse conditions such as icing and wind shear, etc. The Crown does not provide any equipment under the proposed contract ...."


----------

